# 98 altima timing question



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

hey guys i have a 98 altima that quit running a couple of years ago while my dad was driving it so its just sat for a while but now diesel is so hight i NEED to park my truck and drive it, it turns over but wont fire, a friend of mine just had his toyota corla do the same thing turned out to be it jumped time so i was thinking since this car has about 190,000 thats probly what it is are they bad for bending valves when that happens? or do ya'll think i can put a new chain and sprokets on her and it will be fine i thought i would ask before i go puttin all that money into timing and after valves and pistons are messed up thanks Matt


----------

